# Wechselstrom-Ventilator an Drehstrom-Frequenzumrichter



## Binatone (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo Freunde 
Also ich hab ja schon viel gesehen, aber was mir heute unterkam verblüffte mich denn doch 

Ein Lüfter mit etwa 900 Watt (Stallentlüftung) wird seit 3 Jahren an einem Frequenzumrichter betrieben...
Dieser Frequenzumrichter hat einen Eingang mit 230V/50 Hz - 1 Phase
Ausgangsseitig sind U-V-W verbaut, wobei der Lüfter an U-V angeschlossen ist.
Von einem Klimacomputer erhält der Umrichter ein 0..10V Signal und fährt brav den Lüfter rauf und runter.

Was ich nicht kapiere:
Der Lüfter müsste doch viel zuviel Spannung bekommen zwischen zwei "Phasen"...
Oder gibt es "Universal-Umrichter", die irgendwo im Menü auf max. 230 Volt eingestellt werden können ?
Beste Grüße aus Kiel
Marcus


----------



## Binatone (13 Januar 2011)

Bevor ichs vergesse...
Typenschild Lüfter: 230 V/50Hz


----------



## M-Ott (14 Januar 2011)

Ja es gibt Umrichter, die 230V zwischen zwei Phasen am Ausgang ausgeben (wenn das nicht sogar alle können). Wenn ein Motor mit 230/400 V im Dreieck an den FU angeschlossen werden soll, darf er ja auch nur 230 V zwischen 2 Phasen bekommen.


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
auch ein mit 230V einphasig gespeister Umrichter besteht aus einen Eingangsgleichrichter, dem Gleichspannungs - Zwischenkreis und dem Ausgangswechselrichter.
Frage und selbst rechnen: Wie hoch wird unter diesen Bedingungen der Kondensator im Zwischenkreis aufgeladen, und daraus folgend, wie hoch kann die Spannung am Ausgangswechselrichter maximal werden?
Wahrscheinlich sind nur die Fehlermechanismen für die Stromüberwachung teilweise abgeschalten, so das keine Wicklungsunterbrechung angemeckert wird. Also alles easy, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Binatone (14 Januar 2011)

@ M-Ott
Naja im Idealfall liefert der FU ja nunmal 3 Phasen die um je 120 Grad versetzt sind, also eben 380-400 Volt zwischen zwei Phasen, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?

@ Mario B
Ja bis zum Zwischenkreis ist ja alles kein Problem.
Kommt halt auf die Belastung des Umrichters an, ob der aussteigt oder nicht...
Aber wenn ich doch einen 230 Volt Lüfter zwischen zwei Phasen im regulären Netz laufen lasse, wird es krachen... weil dann eben bis zu 400 Volt anliegen.
Es sei denn, der Umrichter kann entsprechend eingestellt werden.

Habe eben mit dem Hersteller telefoniert:
Es handelt sich hier um handelsübliche Frequenzumrichter, ABER:
Das Gehäuse ist seinerzeit für 3phasen Eingang + 3 Phasen Ausgang gebaut worden und wurde nicht verändert.
entsprechend sind die Eingänge/Ausgänge 3phasig gekennzeichnet wobei bei L1 am Eingang folgendes steht "L1/N"
die dritte Phase (Eingang) wurde einfach mit Kleber versiegelt...

Intern erzeugt der FU ein 230 Volt Signal mit 0-50 Hz und legt dieses an die Ausgangsklemmen der ersten und zweiten Phase.
Im Gehäuse ist der Anschluss der dritten Phase zwar jeweils vorhanden aber intern nicht angeschlossen.
Bei der Lieferung seinerzeit wurde das aber in den Unterlagen erklärt, nur die waren natürlich bei dem Bauern nicht mehr vorhanden.

Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich
Marcus


----------



## M-Ott (14 Januar 2011)

Binatone schrieb:


> @ M-Ott
> Naja im Idealfall liefert der FU ja nunmal 3 Phasen die um je 120 Grad versetzt sind, also eben 380-400 Volt zwischen zwei Phasen, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?


 
Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Viele Umrichter können 230V zwischen 2 Phasen liefern.

Ein Umrichter mit einer Phase plus N kann (weil er ja 230V Eingangsspannung bekommt) auf allen drei Ausgangsphasen um 120° versetzte 230V gegen N liefern. Damit haben wir dann die 400V Phase gegen Phase. Allerdings kann das auch auf 230V Phase gegen Phase umgestellt werden.

Wahrscheinlich könnte man Deinen Lüfter bei abgeschalteter Wicklungsüberwachung auch an einem regulären Umrichter betreiben.


----------



## Binatone (14 Januar 2011)

Hmm... dann müsste aber neben den 3 Phasen zumindest noch eine N Klemme sein, oder soll man dann den Nulleiter mit auf den Nulleiter am Eingang legen ?!


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

Binatone schrieb:


> Hmm... dann müsste aber neben den 3 Phasen zumindest noch eine N Klemme sein, oder soll man dann den Nulleiter mit auf den Nulleiter am Eingang legen ?!


Die 230 V liegen zwischen 2 Phasen vom FU. Da brauchst keinen Nulleiter für.


----------



## Superkater (14 Januar 2011)

*Zwischenkreisspannung bei 230VAC*

Ich verstehe die ganze Verwunderung überhaupt nicht.

Ich betreibe privat sogar 230VAC Grundfosspumpen (nach Ausbau der Anlaufkondensators) mit einem FU der mit 230VAC versorgt wird. Das geht ganz normal.

Wenn man eine FU mit 230VAC versorgt hat der Zwischenkreis im FU ca. 1,35 * 230 = 310VDc anstehen.

Wenn diese Spannungen vom internen IGBT geschaltet wird, dann sind auf der Wicklung des Lüfters oder Pumpe nicht mehr als 280V anstehend. Je länger die Zuleitungsinduktivität umso kleiner die Spannung. 

Warum sollte sich also ein 230V Motor beim Lüfter nicht drehen?


----------



## Jan (14 Januar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> ...
> Wahrscheinlich könnte man Deinen Lüfter bei abgeschalteter Wicklungsüberwachung auch an einem regulären Umrichter betreiben.


 
Ich habe mal gehört, dass man einen FU immer gleichmäßig belasten sollte (alle drei Phasen gleichmäßig).
Genaue Einzelheiten weiß ich jetzt aber nicht, ist auch schon länger her als ich das gehört habe.

Aber grundsätzlich würde ich da auch kein Problem sehen.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört, dass man einen FU immer gleichmäßig belasten sollte (alle drei Phasen gleichmäßig).


 
Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass das optimal sei.


----------



## Jan (17 Januar 2011)

*Ich wollte dir nicht auf den Schlips treten.*



M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass das optimal sei.


 
Ich wollte dies nur anmerken, weil es evt. berücksichtigt werden sollte.


----------

